# London, Ontario



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

Anyone with any information on London, Ontario? Is it a good city, safe, good housing, employment, schools , shopping etc. Does anyone know which are the upscale neighbourhoods there? Ant info would be great.

Thx


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...nada/73077-what-london-ontario-like-live.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...vice-settling-ontario-london-missassauga.html


----------



## amaijijita (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't like London at all. But I'm quite picky.

You can find good work there. Some nice areas but overall not for me.
The people are #*#*#, The downtown is very undesirable. The traffic is just Awful. Schools are not good, there are many private schools because of this. You're in the middle of nowhere surrounded by flat farm fields.

Looking at anywhere else in Ontario?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

simply said:


> I didn't like London at all. But I'm quite picky.
> 
> You can find good work there. Some nice areas but overall not for me.
> The people are #*#*#, The downtown is very undesirable. The traffic is just Awful. Schools are not good, there are many private schools because of this. You're in the middle of nowhere surrounded by flat farm fields.
> ...


And yet it's ranked highly in the list of best places to live in Canada.

Best Places to Live 2011 | Lists | MoneySense

I've been there pretty regularly recently (most recently last weekend) as my daughter attends the University of Western Ontario in London. The city itself is OK. There are good and bad areas just like anywhere else. I agree that the downtown core isn't particularly attractive and that there are some dodgy people milling around however I don't feel unsafe there at all. There is decent shopping around and a couple of good size malls (White Oak and Masonville). I've found a few good restaurants and bars. Nightlife seems not too bad and there seems to be decent entertainment for a city of its size. It seems like a decent place to raise a family. The hospitals there have a good reputation. Traffic seems no worse than anywhere else although Wellington Rd South always seems busy simply because so many stores, restaurants etc are located along that strip.


----------



## simply (Jan 6, 2012)

I very recently lived there for a 7 year stretch.

Everything is relative. I've checked out just about every reasonable town/city in Ontario.
The way I look at things is if better can be found than worse is not good enough.

The only thing I will directly dispute you on is that, yes the traffic really is horrible for a city of it's size. You just haven't been there enough or are only comparing it some other city that is also terrible.

Okay one more. "A few bad areas.." Anything east of Adelaide is not somewhere any self respecting human would live and Adelaide is nearly in the very center of the city.

Okay a third. You don't know Ontario very well if you believe that article you're linking to for one second.
Burlington #3?? Kingston #4??


----------

